# Pogostemon Kimberly



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I'm not sure that's even Kimberly, it looks more like Limnophila Aromatica. Either way it's a stem plant so cut the tops and replant them.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

It's coloring looks like Limnophila aromatica very similar to Pogostemon stellatus, what makes it 'kimberly'

Edit: OK @Nlewis beat me to it. There's three plants that are very simliar in appearance: Pogostemon stellatus, Limophila aromatica and Eusteralis stellatus


----------



## DMtankd (Dec 2, 2009)

Agree. Looks like L. Aromatica to me. Also agree - in either case - top and replant. Congrats on a great looking plant!


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the Kimberly too. They grow like wild weed. Just treat them like rotalas lol. They are really hardy IMO


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

huhu89151734 said:


> I have the Kimberly too. They grow like wild weed. Just treat them like rotalas lol. They are really hardy IMO


Got a pic?


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.purelyaquatic.com/products/pogostemon-kimberley


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

To be honest that doesn't look like the same plant. Your's looks like L. Aromatica.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I still think it's my nemesis Aromatica. Look at the leaf shape, it's serrated where the Kimberly is straight.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

O.K. maybe I need to do more research but if it is Aromatica can it be topped and replanted???


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Got a pic?



























Look how much smaller they are.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Doogy262 said:


> O.K. maybe I need to do more research but if it is Aromatica can it be topped and replanted???


Yes


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Either way it's a nice plant, when it behaves.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks everybody


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Either way it's a nice plant, when it behaves.


Yeah mine never behaves, I'm surprised I haven't given up on it yet.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nlewis said:


> Yeah mine never behaves, I'm surprised I haven't given up on it yet.


Well if you do eventually give up, here is the culinary use according to wiki:

"L. aromatica has a flavor and aroma reminiscent of both lemon and cumin. It is used most often in Vietnamese cuisine, where it is called ngò om. It is an ingredient in canh chua, a sweet and sour seafood soup which also includes tamarind,not to be confused with ngò gai which is also added as an accompaniment to the noodle soup called phở. In Thai cuisine it is known as phak kayang and is also used to make om."


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Well if you do eventually give up, here is the culinary use according to wiki:
> 
> "L. aromatica has a flavor and aroma reminiscent of both lemon and cumin. It is used most often in Vietnamese cuisine, where it is called ngò om. It is an ingredient in canh chua, a sweet and sour seafood soup which also includes tamarind,not to be confused with ngò gai which is also added as an accompaniment to the noodle soup called phở. In Thai cuisine it is known as phak kayang and is also used to make om."


Don't know about all of that but it would be a nice garnish next to my steak😉


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nlewis said:


> Don't know about all of that but it would be a nice garnish next to my steak😉


Sounds good to me!

Bump:


huhu89151734 said:


> .


Hard for me to tell what you got there.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I was about say about the aroma of the leaves like mentioned above. If you crush one leaves you can confirm whether its L. aromatica. For some reasons the L. Aromatica 'mini' doesn't have that smell.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kimberly is more of an olive green that fades into puple-ish red tops. Aromatica is more bright green with reddish pink tops, at least in my tanks. Also Kimberly is quite a bit larger in diameter. 

A young Kimberly











This is not a very good pic but you can see the size difference. Kimberly on the left, aromatica on the right. Some of the Kimberlys are over 5" wide. Of course they probably wouldnt come that big from most sellers

(and yes I know they both dont really work in the same scape  )


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Kimberly is more of an olive green that fades into puple-ish red tops. Aromatica is more bright green with reddish pink tops, at least in my tanks. Also Kimberly is quite a bit larger in diameter.
> 
> A young Kimberly
> 
> ...


I just want to know when you'll have some for sale.

Bump:


burr740 said:


> Kimberly is more of an olive green that fades into puple-ish red tops. Aromatica is more bright green with reddish pink tops, at least in my tanks. Also Kimberly is quite a bit larger in diameter.
> 
> A young Kimberly
> 
> ...


I just want to know when you'll have some for sale.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nlewis said:


> I just want to know when you'll have some for sale.


Heh, probably in month or two. Right now Im still trying to build a nice group for the new tank, and it's not an extremely fast grower.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

burr740 said:


> ..(and yes I know they both don't really work in the same scape  )[/img]


Yeah that's a big no, no and it's basically sacrilegious to the aquascaping community, but as long as your aware your forgiven. 

I would give some up to @Nlewis as soon as you can to save you from yourself. :wink2:


----------

